# Brushes Keep Dyeing Green



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

I have this problem that after using a brush for a little while in green paint (especially phthalo green) it dyes the brush the same color. I just bought some new brushes and I was wondering if there is any way to stop this from happening. I find it very uninspiring.:unhappy:


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

If this just a fact of life than I guess that's fine but I would like to know if anyone else has this problem and found a solution. Maybe it just doesn't bother anyone else.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, this is happens, especially to white nylon brushes. It doesn't bother me. I just make sure I clean my brushes thoroughly and if it dyes the bristles so be it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Yeah, this is happens, especially to white nylon brushes. It doesn't bother me. I just make sure I clean my brushes thoroughly and if it dyes the bristles so be it.


Okay, thanks TerryCurley. I thought that might be the case. That's fine, though I'm glad it's not just my brushes that get dyed. Now I know I'm not doing anything wrong. Thanks!


----------

